# Opps so much for no more rats...



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

But guess how many


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

EEEeeeeek I am soo excited lol someone needs to guess


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

ummmmmm 2?


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

wait I change my answer to 3.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I say 4 and where are the pics????


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Nope, more than 3


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I say 4 and where are the pics????


Nope

I have no pic yet as I dont get them till friday and I am staying at the rescue centre for a week so everyone will need to wait for photo I afraid...sorry


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

more than 4 hmmm ill guess 6


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

my guess is 15


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd say 8 - the most I've ever taken on in one go


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooooooh how exciting! I guess 7! Its gotta be a big number! 

Congratulations on the ratties :thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mmmmmm 9!! 

You took on a muma and she had babies!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Im guessing 5


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm guessing 8, you should have done one of those poll thingies


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Shezzy you got it right....I am taking on 6 girls on friday.

Unforunatly I will just be fostering them. Although there is an older girl with a large tumor who I might keep here with a couple of her younger cage mates

I dont want to say too much about why I am getting them as I dont feel that they will be safe until we collect them...


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Shezzy you got it right....I am taking on 6 girls on friday.
> 
> Unforunatly I will just be fostering them. Although there is an older girl with a large tumor who I might keep here with a couple of her younger cage mates
> 
> I dont want to say too much about why I am getting them as I dont feel that they will be safe until we collect them...


Yay  do I get a prize??? :w00t:

Aw good luck with the new fosters :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I was gonna say you are so Norty!!! But I see fostering..lol or is that what you are telling yourself..hahha

Congratulations .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I just want to add... Isn't this torture to the members... Teasing them and then not providing the evidence..:yikes:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I have my new girls but I only have 5 of them. I didnt want to say to much about why I was getting them until I had them as I was scared for their safety. The woman that had them is known for getting lots of small animals and then when her numbers get to high they mysteriously disapear. I think she may kill them. 
I dont have the girl with the large tumor as appearently she fell ill she the woman gave her to her friend to look after. We told her that we would go collect her and get her to the vets but we were told not to bother. I dont even know if she is even still alive.

The 5 girls I have here are so scatty and havent been handled much but havent offered to bite. I had one of the black selfs out last night for some handling and she just want to hide the whole time. I do think that with some time and tlc they will be fine.

I am sitting watching them now and they are starting to explore their new cage for the first time. They must think they have died and went to heaven as their old cage was soo filthy that we didnt even bother to try and clean, we just chucked it straight into the skip.

These girls are looking for homes so if you are near the scottish borders or fancy a trip to the border and are looking for some girls, please let me know.

I will try and get photos up as soon as I can but I have left my camera at home. Opps

x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Meanie with no pics 

But I'm gald they ate settling in and have a caring home


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sorry lol I know how annoyed I get when I am waiting for photos.

I have 2 black selfs, 2 black berkshires and 1 ruby eyed white (not sure if I can call her roan or not as she has a slight ticking of grey on her head and shoulders).


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Had a lovely long cuddle with the little white girl and thinking now that she has had a lot more handling than her sisters because she is such a nosey and loving little thing:001_tt1: Oh and I have named her Ada


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I have a camera :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

So where are the pics then? Tut tut tut!


----------

